# Feta Puffs



## mish (Dec 31, 2005)

Feta Puffs
12 servings

8 ounces feta cheese, crumbled 
3 tablespoons green onions, finely chopped 
1 egg, beaten 
1 package frozen puff pastry, thawed 
1 egg yolk, beaten with 1 teaspoon water

Preheat oven to 375F. 

Blend feta, green onions, and egg. Cut pastry into 12 (3") squares. Place a tablespoon of feta mixture in the center of each square. Moisten edges with water. Fold pastry over filling to form a triangle. Press edges together firmly with a fork to seal. Brush pastries with egg yolk mixture. Bake 20 minutes or until golden brown. Serve warm or at room temperature.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 31, 2005)

Lovey recipe Mish, I do something very similar with spinach in them. Feta and pastry are so awesome together, thanks for sharing this recipe


----------



## mish (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Piccolina. My first inclination is to add spinach. This one is a no-brainer for putting a very quick appy together for those unexpected guests. There are some flavored fetas out there as well. Would love to see your recipe for the feta/spinach puffs. TIA.


----------



## Constance (Dec 31, 2005)

That sounds likea lovely little nibble to go with my fried oysters and boiled shrimp tonight. HB and I are going to have a little party for two. He even brought home a bottle of bubbly!


----------



## mish (Dec 31, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> That sounds likea lovely little nibble to go with my fried oysters and boiled shrimp tonight. HB and I are going to have a little party for two. He even brought home a bottle of bubbly!


 
Sounds lovely, Constance! I am wild about "smoked" oysters, and Champagne would top (just about anything) off!  If you have some extra shrimp hanging around, another idea is tiny little red potatoes, cooked, hollowed out and filled with sour cream and caviar or sour cream, shredded cheddar and a little shrimp on top or some pesto. YUM YUM. Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## jkath (Dec 31, 2005)

Mish, I've love to make these, but h doesn't love feta the way I do. Do you have a substitution suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2005)

I think you could use cream cheese jkath...

I'm not a feta fan myself but... if it's melted then I like it fine.


----------



## mish (Dec 31, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Mish, I've love to make these, but h doesn't love feta the way I do. Do you have a substitution suggestion? Thanks!


 
Brie might work. Here's a similar recipe.

http://www.raleys.com/apps/recipes/recrslt.jsp?RecipeType=Appetizers&SearchBy=SelectCat


----------



## jkath (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh thank you! We love brie!!! yum!
(looks like I'll be heading out to Trader Joes!)


----------

